# Ive found an injured pigeon!help!



## shannonlyndseymarie

Well, I was sitting in the conservatory with my boyfriend and he noticed my dog trying to catch a pigeon. Sadly, the bird fell and couldn't fly again. (I'm not to sure if this was caused by my ****zu or if he already had an injury).
I knew I couldn't just leave him because I'm a big softy for animals so i picked him up,put him in a box with some straw, birdfood and water and left him to calm down.
I read online that its best to keep them in a kind of cage with a blanket, a bit of straw, food and water until it recovers, which is what I have done. 
The problem is, I don't know what's wrong with it! 
Hes walking fine, there are no cuts or wounds or blood, his eyes are wide, he's eating and drinking, when I put him on the glass he was flapping his wings, the only thing that looks wrong is that his tail feathers came out during the struggle. 
Could this be the problem or would he still be able to fly without his tail wings?
(He doesn't seem to be a baby)


----------



## shannonlyndseymarie

***

Shih tzu* stupid auto correct...


----------



## John_D

Hi

If there is a rescue center in your area, it may be best to take him to one. It is possible for pigeons to fly lacking tail feathers, just makes navigation more difficult (acts as a rudder). Can you give a location please?

If he was unable to fly well before your dog tried to catch him, so was an easy target, then he may be injured in a non obvious way, or ill.


----------



## shannonlyndseymarie

Hello and thank you for a quick response.
Im living in St.Helen's and I've looked online and the closest rescue centers are in Manchester and Warrington. But I'm only 16 so obviously I don't drive and sadly my grandparents aren't as big on birds as I am so I don't think they would take me considering it would be a 45 minute drive from my house, and i camt lug a bird around in a dog cage on the train or bus 
I'm really panicing, he's in he cage in my garage and it is a big cage so he does have enough space (I put it in last night so he wouldn't be frightened by cats) and I really don't know what to do. 
My only alternative is to call the rspca but apparently they tend to just put them down


----------



## John_D

OK, if rescue centers are out, then we'll have to try to guide you with him as best as we can, since we have no way to know what may be his problem. I will cross-post on a couple of pigeon rescue facebook groups, just in case there's anyone closer than Manchester or Warrington. Meantime, don't panic  Just let him rest in quiet. We also need to establish what kind of pigeon he is (feral pigeon or wood pigeon). A clear photo would be good. It can make quite a difference in how to look after him.


----------



## Feefo

Can you try Gwen at Southport, I beleve she is swan rescue but just might know someone near that will collect...worth a try.

01704 543391


----------



## shannonlyndseymarie

*thankyou*

Thank you so much, I adore animals and i could never have just left him and I just want him to get better I've also noticed that the left wing is drooping abit lower than the other if that's a problem?
Also, I'll try that number now and see what she says thankyou;


----------



## shannonlyndseymarie

**feefo**

I have just spoken to Gwen on the phone, she was lovely 
She said she only knows people in the Preston area that collect but she will try to find out for me and will call me back soon thank you


----------



## John_D

Ah, a woodpigeon 

Hope you get a result


----------



## shannonlyndseymarie

*thankyou*

He's walking around aalot aand eatikng and drinkinking alot aand seems to want to get out of the cage. Going to let him rest a little more and then let him out later for a wander about. He can't be too pleased being in that cage  thanks for your help, the lady is still trying to find someone but if she can't I'll just nurse him myself until he can fly


----------



## Feefo

I read on Facebook that this has been "sorted now". Does this mean he was collected....?


----------



## shannonlyndseymarie

**

Yes, he has been collected and will be looked after until he is better thank you for all your help


----------



## John_D

Great! Thanks for keeping him safe


----------



## Feefo

Well done!


----------



## Feefo

LOL, just spotted you comment:


> Shih tzu* stupid auto correct


....this forum has a very staight laced censoring program, as far as I can remember we can only refer to a female dog as a female dog, not a *****!


----------



## shannonlyndseymarie

**

Its fine I was happy to keep him and make sure he was OK. So many people are cruel enough to have just left him but I couldn't, I'm a big softy for animals I'm just glad he's safe
And haha, my tablet keeps changing words when I'm typing them, it can be abit of a pain haha:,)


----------

